# Rolling Blackouts -- No Powertools Today



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am in south Texas and have now had my second rolling blackout before noon with temps this far south reaching to 14F this morning. No sense even trying to get in the shop today. How are our northern neighbors handling this? I am assuming this a *"Hand Tools Only"* day, that is IF you have windows in the shop and can see when the shop goes dark.


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

In Central Indiana, we only got about 3/8" of ice with about 4" of sleet on top and it's still snowing. I only lost power for about 45 min late last night (thank goodness!!!). We dodged the bullet when the temps raised and the storm gave us sleet instead of more ice, which meant no more build-up on the power lines.

This is my first week of retirement, and I guess I'm still not used to retirement because I haven't been out to the workshop, yet. That will change, soon, I hope.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi from DFW, Mike! We had one blackout this morning at home in Grapevine, though my wife has had four blackouts at her work in Las Colinas. As a teacher, I get an unexpected holiday today, but instead of firing up my garage heater (which doesn't really help when it's this cold), I'm just doing the responsible thing and saving electricity by watching the three kids and sneaking in some LJ time. Oh, I might have played a little World of Warcraft today as well.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

Lucked out here is South Dakota. No freezing rain or sleet just -5 temp. I cant wait for the heatwave on friday its suppost to be back up to 30 maybe I will get out the shorts and t-shirt.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the head's up on central Indiana. I have a sister and mother in Muncie weathering this thing as well. Hope this passes quickly for all of us.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Time to buy a generator and some sort of heater for the house as well as the shop. Can't work in the shop if you freeze to death in the house. I feel for you with all this extreme cold weather your having back there now.

I used to live in Southern Illinois until Uncle Sam sent me to Calif. and I stayed here. I don't miss shoveling snow and scraping ice one bit. Now it's go to Tahoe for a day or 2 and play in the snow then come home to nicer weather and leave the mess of power outages and melting snow and rusting cars to the ones that live there.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Early this morning we experienced a brown out ( partial loss of power) for fun stuck my multimeter in the plug to check voltage 61.3- 65.5 volts depending on which plug  others weren't so lucky losing all of there power but Ohio Edison was to have some of them them back by noon today according to the recorded message 
we also had the fun mix of 1/2 ice, sleet/rain, and now snow this is why am inside on the computer


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Jay! Nice to see another astro-imager on LJs. Hoping this blows out of here and leaves us with some clear skies for the weekend. Collected some good data this Fall but nothing in the last couple months. It really sucks when you can't WW or image and it's too cold for the Harley as well! It's NOT fair!... I want my mommy!... LOL!

Clear Skies…


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

We had around -20 temps last night,it's back up to almost zero now but it supposed to get bad again tonight, I cannot wait for the warmup to start tomorrow.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

So far so good here in the Tyler Texas area.

No power loss at all. A light dusting of snow all day yesterday, but nothing stuck.
Bright and sunny today, but colder that a witches t*t.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

No power problems here (knocking on wood) ... sun is shining in Western Wisconsin, it is up to 9 degrees, and we haven't had any new snow in the last 24 hours. We dodged a bullet on this latest storm … 50 miles south of us things are pretty nasty.

We belong to an REC that decided to get rid of overhead lines years ago. The only time we have any power issues is when some idiot hits a line with a back hoe, or a substation goes up in smoke.

-Gerry


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

3 inches tue. 6 today 9 all together…

still have power…


----------

